# Water Wisteria Foreground?



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I read somewhere that water wisteria could be used as a foreground carpeting plant by weighing it down, stem parallel to the substrate. The person said that the roots at each node would latch on and grow. This is just anecdotal evidence. Does anyone have any experiences with this form?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't need to weigh it down if you use the right trimming. 

If you trim a stem below a side shoot, you can trim the top of the central stem and plant what is left in the substrate. This will leave the side shoot close to the substrate, as it is already growing at an angle parallel with the bottom of the tank. The roots that develop on wisteria will eventually dig into the substrate and secure the plant. You just need to keep it trimmed low until the roots secure it.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Jeffww said:


> I read somewhere that water wisteria could be used as a foreground carpeting plant by weighing it down, stem parallel to the substrate. The person said that the roots at each node would latch on and grow. This is just anecdotal evidence. Does anyone have any experiences with this form?


I had seen water wisteria forming carpet in my tanks, but I am not sure what had triggered that form. The carpet was difficult to remove because the roots held the plants very close to the substrate gravel.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

bartoli said:


> I had seen water wisteria forming carpet in my tanks, but I am not sure what had triggered that form. The carpet was difficult to remove because the roots held the plants very close to the substrate gravel.


I had the same thing in my 125g a year ago before I rescaped. I thought it looked neat at first, but got out of hand quickly. Total mess due to the roots when I went to move it. I'm guessing lighting plays a big role, but maybe flow too? That setup had medium high to high lighting and a lot of flow (1750gph total).


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

I had massive success with this plant to such an extent that it was almost impossible for me to control its growth, hence had to completely remove it ...

It shoots side branches from almost everywhere.. IMO it is a difficult job to make it stationed as a carpet plant..

Any idea why we would need wisteria as a carpet ..?


----------

